# Need help! 2001 Pathfinder LE 4x4/ABS issues



## linycctitan (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna need some help with this one. Here's the story: Back in spring my mom-in-law brought here 2001 Pathfinder over for me to service and check out all the "weird light on the dash". Got in it, fired it up, then after a few seconds the ABS light came on and stayed on, then a few seconds later the 4WD light came on and the driveline indicator went dark (usually the back tires light up green in 2wd, then all light up in 4wd). Here is what I did after seeing this:
1) Shifted to drive, with the selector in 2wd, burped the throttle, back tires spun (gravel driveway), stopped and shifted back to park.
2) Moved the selector past "Auto" to 4Hi, shifted to drive, rolled forward about 20 feet (more than enough to allow to engage), stopped then burped the throttle, got front & rear wheel spin, stopped and shifted to Neutral.
3) Moved selector to 4Lo, rolled forward about 5 feet, burped the throttle, all worked as it should, stopped, shifted back to Neutral, moved selector back to 2wd, backed back up the driveway, all lights still on.
4) Plugged in my scan tool, no codes.

Since everything seemed to work as it should, we were not overly concerned, so I did the LOF, pulled the wheels to check the brakes, which were low but still had life.

About a month later, she brought it back to me to do the brakes. Did a complete 4 wheel brake job (new rotors, pads, shoes & cut the drums) and while I was there I inspected all the Abs wiring, connections & front sensors (it looked like the rear sensors were buried behind the flange), and all looked good. After putting it all back together, burnishing the brakes and a test drive to check the ABS, everything seemed to work as it should (4wd included) but still had the lights on the dash.

Today I replaced the exhaust (which was rotted & falling apart), did the LOF and did the 4wd test again since winter is here and now the 4wd DOES NOT WORK IN ANY MODE!!!!! I checked all the wiring and connections I could find going to the transfer case, wheels & diffs and all is connected. WTF!!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Again, its a 2001 Pathfinder LE with the electronic selector on the dash (2wd, Auto, 4hi, 4lo)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is your scanner capable of retrieving the ABS & 4WD trouble codes, or just powertrain codes?


----------



## linycctitan (Dec 5, 2010)

Its a cheapo one, so I think it might just do engine codes. Didn't think of that.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a "cheapo" scanner, then it prob doesn't retrieve anything but engine codes. You'll likely need to go to a shop that has a compatable scanner.


----------



## ekmols (Dec 17, 2010)

did you ever fing out what the problem was, my 2001 path has started to do the same thing, right now every thing is actually working fine, so I have not taken it to the dealer. If I do take it in I would like to be armed with some information as to possible cause and fix.

thanks

Ekmols


----------



## linycctitan (Dec 5, 2010)

Ended up having the mom-in-law take it to the stealership. Turned out to be an ABS sensor. They charged her 170 for the part, 280 for diagnostic & labor. They tried to tell her she needed an oil change (which I did the weekend before she brought it to them), a coolant flush & fill (which I did for her during the summer), a throttle body cleaning, front brakes (I did less than 8000 miles ago with hp pads, new rotors and caliper pins!) and a tire rotation!!!! These people are freakin crooks! When she told them she just had all of that done, their response was, "well it wasn't done here so it may not have been done properly. You should always have service performed here." What a bunch of crap! That's why I hate going to the dealerships around here, bunch of pompass morons!


----------



## linycctitan (Dec 5, 2010)

Ended up having the mom-in-law take it to the stealership. Turned out to be an ABS sensor. They charged her 170 for the part, 280 for diagnostic & labor. They tried to tell her she needed an oil change (which I did the weekend before she brought it to them), a coolant flush & fill (which I did for her during the summer), a throttle body cleaning, front brakes (I did less than 8000 miles ago with hp pads, new rotors and caliper pins!) and a tire rotation!!!! These people are freakin crooks! When she told them she just had all of that done, their response was, "well it wasn't done here so it may not have been done properly. You should always have service performed here." What a bunch of crap! That's why I hate going to the dealerships around here, bunch of pompass morons!


----------

